#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Linear Programming Sensitivity Analysis Classroom Lecture Notes pdf

## solo25

MASSACHUSETTS INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY 
Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering

*Overview 

*
An LPP depends on 3 types of problem inputs: 
 Right-hand side values (e.g resource limits) b i
 Objective function coefficients (e.g. unit costs) cj 
 Technological coefficients (e.g. resource requirements) Aij 

All may be uncertain or subject to change. 
We wish to investigate sensitivity of optimal solution to these coefficients.





  Similar Threads: Linear Programming Lecture Notes Pdf Linear Algebra Review Classroom notes lecture pdf Linear Programming Overview Classroom Lecture Notes pdf Real-Time Optimization Dynamic Programming Classroom lecture notes pdf Linear DC Motors Classroom Lecture notes pdf

----------

